# Panic/PTSD?



## doggo (Dec 8, 2017)

This may sound silly, but is it possible to have something like PTSD after a major illness? I had a recurrent C. difficile infection for about a year, and it was an absolute nightmare. During the worst of it i didn't want to be alive anymore. Between the lack of effective medical care and compassion from my doctors, and the attitude from my family that the problem was mostly in my head, I had no one to turn to and didn't see a point in anything anymore. Now I absolutely hate going back to the medical building where I was diagnosed or calling the office, and I panic at the slightest sign of stomach upset. I feel anxious/on the verge of panic all the time, and the drug Effexor did not do much to ease my fears. I see a counselor about the worry and it helps a bit.

Thoughts?


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes I think it's possible to get PTSD from IBS, and other horrible events that give you a psychological shock. Look up the symptoms of PTSD in the DSM-V and see if you can identify with them. Similar to depression, it is not possible to compare everyone and decide who is suffering from it and who is not.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

There's a strong link between stress and IBS. People who have IBS also seem to have higher rates of exposure to traumatic events. It sounds like your social anxiety is linked up with your IBS, and the fear of soiling yourself may be the root cause.


----------

